# + Winter RO Meet-up/Get-Together - BC, WA, + Saturday December 3rd +



## Watermelons (Oct 14, 2011)

[align=left]
TheCold season is fast approaching us, so what better of an opportunity for bunny people to get together for a littlewarmth and winter cheermeet-up!

I'm a little dissapointed to have missed out on bunny fest and would love to get the chance to meet some of you.

This will be hosted inPort Coquitlam, BC and wouldbe open for anyone willing to make the drivesoyou just need tolet me know ifcan come. So that means you Washington people are welcome to come asPort Coquitlam isreally only about 30mins from the truck crossing. Unless somebody else Has another location?

*SaturdayDecember 3rdAfter Dinner 
*(around 6pmuntil people decide to start leaving)
This leaves time for those who have stuff to do during the day like work or weekend errands.
Bunnies are welcome to attend.I will ask that any attending boy bunnys be neutered or stay with their human for the party.

Please send me a PM letting me know officially if you will be coming, what you can bring, and how many people, so I can send youthe address closer to the date. However a sooner "yes" would be much appreciated asIwould like to make sure people are coming so I dontend up sitting here on my lonesome eating batch after batch of freshly baked cookies and tripple chocolate cheesecake....

It would be fantastic if each person/pair/family that came brought a plate of snacks/baked items/treatsor other yummy goods, maybe I can find somebody to bring drinks? (kid friendly as this is open for all ages, unless there are some grown ups that like cheap wine? I seem to have lots of that.....)

Pick-up/Drop-off can be arranged for those taking the bus. Either at Coquitlam Station or PoCo Station. May be able to arrange Braid pick-up if there is somebody passing by it. And remember, Translink allows animals in carriers .

[/align]


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Oct 18, 2011)

I wish I lived in the un-snowy wet west... for multiple reasons. I'd take rain over -40 weather any day 



Hope something gets set up, and have fun guys! I expect pictures!


----------



## Watermelons (Oct 18, 2011)

I hope something gets set up too, are you sure you dont want to come Marisa? We do have quite a comfy pull out couch 
Im hoping the locals actually get to see this thread. I know theres lots of vancouverites on this forum.


----------



## Pipp (Oct 18, 2011)

Hey Marisa, WestJet has good deals.  

I'm up for something, although I'm about to get really busy with a large rabbit rescue in Richmond. 

I should have a vehicle by then, though. 

Pick a date and I'll be there. 

Or we might be able to have a big bunny party at the facility in Richmond.

sas


----------



## Watermelons (Oct 19, 2011)

Id just like to pick a date I know I will get at least a few people to come  Especially since those weekends are quite common for christmas parties.
Im all for the 3rd of December, actually any date since I currently have nothing planned anytime soon lol


----------



## Deliciosa (Oct 20, 2011)

I would love to come. Pretty much any day is good for me, December 3rd works for sure. I'll check back here closer to December and figure out what to bring


----------



## Watermelons (Oct 20, 2011)

It is now a "Winter" Meet up so I could talk Rue into coming  I promise not to have a christmas tree up.


----------



## Watermelons (Oct 22, 2011)

There will be room for parking both for a car or 2 in the driveway and street parking. And pick up can be arranged from PoCo Station or the station at Coquitlam Center for anyone who can only get here by bus, and maybe even Braid if you talk me into it .


----------



## gmas rabbit (Oct 25, 2011)

I would love to come but depends on whether Len has to go to Vancouver to return a sign that weekend and whether or not I can get a sitter for the very large Benjamin. It is only 5 hours so keep me in mind and I will have to let you know closer to the actual date.


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Oct 25, 2011)

What? No! If you come you have to bring Benjamin!!!! 

leaseplease:

Rue


----------



## Watermelons (Oct 25, 2011)

Oh you must try and come! Rue is planning all sorts of interesting activities for us! Mr Benjamin is very welcome to come as well!


----------



## gmas rabbit (Oct 25, 2011)

5 hours travel both ways one day after the other is too much for Benjamin. Then I have to worry about where I am staying with him. He is a very big guy and cannot be confined to a cage overnight.


----------



## Bun Slave (Oct 27, 2011)

I'll know if I can make it closer to the date, thank you for making arrangements for this!


----------



## Watermelons (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks, I hope you can make it!

I'm thinking that any boy bunnys who would like to attend, be neutered, unless they stay with their humans. I don't really have room for a seperate area so all the buns that come have to be able to get along


----------



## Deliciosa (Oct 27, 2011)

I cannot bring Mimi but I will bring bunny-shaped cookies.


----------



## Watermelons (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh thats too bad Emily, Mimi is such a sweet bunny.
Have you been able to sort out a ride?


----------



## Pipp (Oct 27, 2011)

It looks like we'll be having bunny events out at the Richmond Auto Mall every weekend, I hope the Dec. 3rd one isn't a biggie, or that we combine the two events or something. 

They might just be garage sales that I can get away from if there are others to help (I"m sure there will be), but one may be a pics with Santa thing, a 'bunny hop' and other events. 

I'll know soon. 

:clover:


----------



## Watermelons (Oct 28, 2011)

Well events dont usually run into the evening do they? I know you usually have to do tear down stuff but theres other people helping for that right? You should be able to make it... *begs*

See benifits of holding out thingy in the evening so people can still do their daytime stuff


----------



## Deliciosa (Nov 9, 2011)

Is it okay if I bring my boyfriend along? He loves bunnies and wants a chance to meet some more


----------



## Watermelons (Nov 10, 2011)

Yes! The more people the better 
I still think you should bring Mimi


----------



## Watermelons (Nov 11, 2011)

Remember, washington locals are welcome... If I can make it down to arlington regularly it shouldnt be too much of a feat for some of you guys to pop up for a visit


----------



## Watermelons (Nov 13, 2011)

3 weeks away everyone.


----------



## Watermelons (Nov 23, 2011)

Just over a week away people


----------



## Watermelons (Nov 25, 2011)

Anyone who will be attending just let me know so I can send out an address.


----------



## Lucy500 (Nov 25, 2011)

I really wish you werent so far away ):
I could really use your cheap wine! Oh... and bunnies... yeah!


----------



## Deliciosa (Nov 29, 2011)

Jesse & I will be there for sure.


----------



## Pipp (Nov 29, 2011)

doesn't appear to be a bunny event after all! (Maybe we can have a meeting at your place that night instead).  

I can get a co-op car for $8 an hour or so and pick people up, or somebody's going to have to pick me up from the Skytrain. I'll probably just bring Mike and his stroller. Hopefully he'll be feeling better by then. 

sas


----------



## Watermelons (Nov 29, 2011)

If you know a few people who would enjoy coming pipp, feel free to invite, just let me know who they are 

I can arrange for pickup at Braid if need be. 
Emily, if Pipp gets picked up at Braid I can get you there at the same time. I still think you should bring Mimi.


----------



## Pipp (Nov 29, 2011)

I'd love to see Mimi, she's like my Sherry (rip). 

sas :bunnydance:


----------



## Watermelons (Dec 2, 2011)

Pipp check your e-mail
Emily check your PM


----------



## aurora369 (Dec 2, 2011)

I can probably make it out with Baxter and possibly drag Ryan along with us.

PM me the address and what I should bring. I can bake something (been meaning to try cream cheese chocolate cupcakes).

-Dawn


----------



## Deliciosa (Dec 2, 2011)

we're gonna attempt to make a nutella icing for the cookies


----------



## Pipp (Dec 2, 2011)

I may be going to get hay from the feedstore tomorrow, if Rue, Gina or Emily need hay, maybe it can be a joint run and I'll keep the co-op truck and drive some out there? 

Let me know ASAP, thanks! (Might still go today, but it's getting late!) 

sas


----------



## Deliciosa (Dec 2, 2011)

I'd buy some hay


----------



## Watermelons (Dec 3, 2011)

I still have a truck load of yummy yummy orchard grass


----------



## Pipp (Dec 3, 2011)

Yay Dawn and Ryan! And Baxter!! (did you get the address?) 

Emily, do you want me to pick you up? 


sas


----------



## aurora369 (Dec 3, 2011)

Yup, I have the address. Ryan is going to come with his camera 

Baxter will come along too.

I don't know if I have any time to actually bake as planned. So I may just end up picking something up at the grocery store on the way out.

-Dawn


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Dec 3, 2011)

So!!! How'd it go! Shwo me pictures now! I liev close but not close enough!


Jj


----------



## Watermelons (Dec 4, 2011)

You and I will have to wait for either Dawn or Emily to get us some pictures.... and maybe some of Dawn letting the rat brush her teeth for her....


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Dec 4, 2011)

Haha sounds like it was a great time! Can't wait to see, I was there in spirit. I drank some cheap wine in your honour.


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Dec 4, 2011)

We were all there in spirit.
NOW SHOW ME PICTURES!

Jj


----------



## Deliciosa (Dec 17, 2011)




----------



## Deliciosa (Dec 17, 2011)

sorry I took so long


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Dec 17, 2011)

OH~!~ I want to go now!
Wah
Jj


----------



## gmas rabbit (Dec 20, 2011)

They all look so squeezable. Wish I could have made it. Maybe next time.


----------

